# New gasket or can I just use permatex?



## pwm (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm cleaning and rebuilding the carb on my Tecumseh 10hp HM-100 and I have a question. The intake pipe gasket broke in pieces when I took the carb off. Half is on the motor and half on the pipe. 

1). When I re-install the carb do I need to replace the gasket (Tecumseh PN27915A) of can I just use some Permatex Gasket Maker? 

2). If I get a new gasket do I install it dry or do I use some type of gasket cement with it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*IF you get a new gasket install it dry no blue,orange or black glue. I would not use anything other than a new gasket in the first place.*


----------



## pwm (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Permatex would work, it will just make it more difficult to remove and clean next time.


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

If the original gasket is no longer available as a repair part, you can also buy a blank sheet of gasket material and then cut out your own with an X-acto knife.


----------



## pwm (Jun 12, 2014)

I bought a gasket today at a parts supply store here in Winnipeg, along with the needle seat that was missing from the kit I got online.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

if you lightly coat a gasket with Never Seize it will come right off next time


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If you want the least amount of problems with a Tec carb, replace all the gaskets/o-rings and start new. Been there done that. They are all cheap insurance so you start from a base line.


----------

